# Snowmobile rental in Buena Vista



## kayakerkev (Jan 25, 2008)

I would highly recommend Cottonwood Country Snowmobile tours in Downtown Buena Vista,CO. They do not rent snowmobiles but provide amazing tours on cottonwood pass. They have lots of experience and nice snowmobiles. Cottonwood Country knows the backcountry and has a good safety record. Hope this helps? Have fun, Cottonwood pass has been getting some good snow lately. Enjoy!
Cottonwood Country Snowmobile Tours - Buena Vista Colorado Snowmachines Here is their website.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Definitely agree with kayakerkev.
Those guys are the best in the area. Definitely go Cottonwood!


----------



## Heidirafts (Jan 25, 2009)

I highly reccomend Cottonwood Country Tours as well. The terrain is sweet and the guides know of all the good spots to find freash powder. Think about doing the full day. The Taylor Park side has fields of powder that haven't been touched all season and there is nobody over their. All Seasons out of Salida does rentals, but then you have to stick to the road and don't get to ride any of the good terrain.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Great, thanks for the input!!


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Is it worth the hour drive from Breckenridge, compared to doing something in that area? We are staying up 9 toward Alma already...any thoughts?


----------



## kayakerkev (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes it is worth the trip, the drive is very scenic. Because BV is not near the masses of summit county your trip will be that much more enjoyable, there are less people about and you get a more personlized trip with the most experienced guides.
Hope this helps, defenitely make the short drive you will be glad you did.
Cheers, have fun!


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

helps, thanks!


----------

